# Witch shed



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm also doing a witch scene in 2010. I'm thinking about a "Easy Up" tent with the grey "Scene Setter" bricks as the sides and back.. I have three witches, a drop down spider and an animated black cat. Can't wait to se it all together!

Oh.. by the way.. I love your witches. They look great!!


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks for kind comments.i used a big pop up tent a couple of years ago,it worked out good!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

lol.. now I'm sitting here thinking "It would look better to have them in an old wooden shack. LOOK WHAT YOU'VE DONE!!!!! lol


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Can't wait to see what you come up with. I love using pallets. Are you planning on tearing them apart or using the pallets as is?

Here is the thread of a pallet shack I built. http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/78347-fcg-shack.html

And a few pics.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm going to try and do what YH did his shack is way cool!!!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

One last day shot I just found on LisaLisa's computer.  This one actually is one of the only pics that shows the fog coming out of the pipes on the ground under the leaves.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Those are really fun, creepy looking witches! Are you thinking full four-walled building? I think a lean-to made with branches would add to the primitive look. Keep us updated!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

great job guys. I can hardly wait to see more pictures of the progress and new ideas of the witch's shack.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Those witch pictures are awesome. All those witches together really make for a great Halloween scene. Oh and yardhauntjunkie, I cant believe you made that shack out of pallets!!! That looks fabulous! *


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the pic of your shack.looks awesome!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have seen your pics before your lighting is awesome!!!Can't wait to see the shack.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i love witches. a fave of mine. your witches look so bewitching. and your lighting really sets the mood. nice job.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE AWESOME COMMENTS! i really take my time to get the right look with my lighting


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Love the witches and the shed idea !


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Awesome idea. Keep us posted. Also love your witches.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

What a great witchy scene! Can't beat a spooky witch in the glow of a green light!  Looks really good, foggy!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Look in my album and you will see the Witches Shack i have built for my Potion Bottles.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

I did a Witch Shack in 2008 using the old pallet idea. They work great! I used black plastic sheeting behind the pallets to enhance the look.

View attachment 9174


I also hung an old lantern with Flicker bulbs. I used an old wiskey barrel with 2 green spot lights that flashed at different speeds to give a bubble effect and ofcourse a fog machine. This was the only pic I could find.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

foggyfathoms , i just LOVE your witches display ....

yardhauntjunkie , that shed looks awsome .....


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

MrNightmare , where did you get those witches they are so cool


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

a witch from canada said:


> MrNightmare , where did you get those witches they are so cool


Thank you

It is the Wicked Witch from Distortions. I got them several years ago and paid way too much for them  

Other then cost, they are simply the best witch props I can find. The pics don't do them justice at all, they are very very realistic! This pic was taken whlie I was working on the shack. If I can find more, I will post them. Good witch props are very hard to come by these days.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Love the witch shack idea! Love your all the witches too. Love to see what you come up with.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

TheGothicPrincess said:


> Look in my album and you will see the Witches Shack i have built for my Potion Bottles.


I took a bunch of pallets apart last summer...what a pain in the....I like your idea of just nailing them together to make the shed.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

It's so much easier to drill them togather... Instant shed!


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Hmmm are witches the new Pirates scene (seems to be a lot) for 2010? LOL I've also started a witch prop and intend her scene with a shack built into one end of my porch.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Yubney said:


> Hmmm are witches the new Pirates scene (seems to be a lot) for 2010? LOL I've also started a witch prop and intend her scene with a shack built into one end of my porch.


I am hoping they are making a big come back in 2010... I have always loved witches and have them in my Haunt Displays. In my opinion, Witches are one of Halloween's greatest asset!


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

MrNightmare said:


> I am hoping they are making a big come back in 2010... I have always loved witches and have them in my Haunt Displays. In my opinion, Witches are one of Halloween's greatest asset!


I agree the silhouette of one riding a broom against a full moon is one of the classic Halloween icons.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Yubney said:


> Hmmm are witches the new Pirates scene (seems to be a lot) for 2010? LOL I've also started a witch prop and intend her scene with a shack built into one end of my porch.


I've got a couple witches that I bought at sales but they're still in the box. They're not really my thing...but now that I'm expanding where I'm decorating, I can picture where a witch shed could be set up on my RV pad..heck I can imagine building two or three pallet sheds next to each other...just have to figure out what to put in each


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Scatterbrains said:


> I've got a couple witches that I bought at sales but they're still in the box. They're not really my thing...but now that I'm expanding where I'm decorating, I can picture where a witch shed could be set up on my RV pad..heck I can imagine building two or three pallet sheds next to each other...just have to figure out what to put in each


Shed 1... Witches

Shed 2... Crank Ghost, webs, and Spiders

Shed 3... Bloody Slaughter House


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Yubney said:


> Shed 1... Witches
> 
> Shed 2... Crank Ghost, webs, and Spiders
> 
> Shed 3... Bloody Slaughter House



Don't have a crank ghost....don't know if I'm skilled enough to build one on my ownt...

I like the slaughter house...if for nothing else than I'm thinking of adding a chainsaw to this years setup and would be a great place for him


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is another idea for a shed from the master Skull and Bone, I am going to try and make one of these as well this year.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Yep intact pallets would be the easiest and strongest way to go. Unfortunately I have around 200 pieces of old 1x6x6 fence planks left to use up and out of my way.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Tumblindice said:


> Here is another idea for a shed from the master Skull and Bone, I am going to try and make one of these as well this year.


That's a nice one too. I hadn't thought about the roof


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Yubney said:


> Yep intact pallets would be the easiest and strongest way to go. Unfortunately I have around 200 pieces of old 1x6x6 fence planks left to use up and out of my way.


That's gotta suck...


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Tumblindice said:


> Here is another idea for a shed from the master Skull and Bone, I am going to try and make one of these as well this year.
> pictureid=32505[/IMG]


I got a bit of inspiration from skullandbone as well. I had this idea for an abandoned shack for my flying crank ghost and in my researching I came across one of his drawings. It was the perfect thing to get me actually building. I took my pallets apart though so that I could get more of a siding look and I needed it to look a little more like a house then a shed. I got really good at tearing them apart though. And plus I knew we were going to use it for firewood in our indoor fireplace afterward and I needed all the nails out.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> I got a bit of inspiration from skullandbone as well. I had this idea for an abandoned shack for my flying crank ghost and in my researching I came across one of his drawings. It was the perfect thing to get me actually building. I took my pallets apart though so that I could get more of a siding look and I needed it to look a little more like a house then a shed. I got really good at tearing them apart though. And plus I knew we were going to use it for firewood in our indoor fireplace afterward and I needed all the nails out.


So what is your secret to taking them apart?


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Tumblindice said:


> So what is your secret to taking them apart?


A good pry bar and patience. The one's I've taken apart don't use nails as much as heavy staples with the ends bent to anchor them in place. If you got one of those your bound to break a few boards before the staple gives.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Yubney said:


> A good pry bar and patience. The one's I've taken apart don't use nails as much as heavy staples with the ends bent to anchor them in place. If you got one of those your bound to break a few boards before the staple gives.


Oh joy!!!!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Tumblindice said:


> So what is your secret to taking them apart?


Well there are two schools of thought for taking apart pallets. If you don't care that the nails remain in the boards then the easiest way is to take a reciprocating saw and a new blade and just shear the nails off between the boards. I personally couldn't go this route because I needed to burn the wood in our stove in the house after Halloween. So I used two different pry bars. Both of them are the small 1 foot long ones. One is the flat 2 inch wide kind and the other is just a mini pry bar. My secret was to try and do as many as I could at one time. I would get in the groove and want to keep knocking them out. I found if I did one or two at a time I got frustrated.

This is the flat pry bar I primarily use. It slips right in between the boards with a few good whacks from a hammer.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I went the recipricating saw route...works great on the edges..a lil frustrating on the middle support. I did it myself and a second set of hands would have really helped.

Lesson learned: Don't do it near grass because some of the nail heads will pop out and you might not find them all....so someone that walks barefoot could step on them down the road.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

i hope witches are coming back! last year i did a very large scene and folks loved it! i think i have around 12 lg witch props and i add sound,fog and movement .thanks for the kind comments.love all the pallet shedds to! check out my gallery for a bunch of witch pics!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> I went the recipricating saw route...works great on the edges..a lil frustrating on the middle support. I did it myself and a second set of hands would have really helped.
> 
> Lesson learned: Don't do it near grass because some of the nail heads will pop out and you might not find them all....so someone that walks barefoot could step on them down the road.


I think that is the way I will go, I can't see me using a pry bar on all of them.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

What great witches! The green lighting works really well for them too!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Cant wait to see pics of your witches shack I know it will awesome like your ship


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

Also did a witches den this year


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice ihauntu, nice


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I also am working on adding to my witch scene this year, i am getting my cackle mask tomorrow and am building a witch shack also. I am using wood and blue sheet styrofoam and carving mine out.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Love it ihauntu! I think I will end up doing something similar. I dont have the storage space for a full blown shack. (Although I would LOVE to!) Thanks for sharing everybody!!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Kymmm said:


> Love it ihauntu! I think I will end up doing something similar. I dont have the storage space for a full blown shack. (Although I would LOVE to!) Thanks for sharing everybody!!


I understand the storage concern. If you are building a shack and you have some space outside you might be able to do something similar to what I did. I used pallets to build my shack. 
I took the pallets apart and then rebuilt them in sections that could be assembled into a shack. I ripped all the 2x4s down to 2x2s to make them even skinnier for storage. Then I just leaned them against the wall behind the garage on a few bricks, so they weren't right on the ground. Out of sight out of mind until Halloween. The best part was that they were getting aged and I didn't even have to do anything.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

some awesome ideas!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I kind of forgot about this. I actually had a witch in 2008 in a "witch shack". I had spent a majority of my time making props and I neglected to build something to put them in to keep them dry. So, I made a mad dash around town and scavenged some pallets and made a simple two room "shack". It consisted of 6 pallets. Two stacked on top of each other on each side of the "room". Then plywood backs and tops. You could easily do pallet backs as well, but I had scavenged to sheets of plywood.

This is the witch side of the shack. You can see four of the pallets, the other two were just to the right to form the two rooms.










Oh and as a side note she stirred the cauldron and her head turned side to side.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks great yardhauntjunkie! 

All this talk about Witches, I am definatly bringing them back for 2010!


----------

